# .NET C# - Ausgänge 24V setzen, Eingänge 24V Änderungen, Event abfragen



## ThomasAdler (13 Dezember 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/nmodbus/downloads/detail?name=NModbus_net-3.5_1.11.0.0-source.zip&can=2&q=

http://code.google.com/p/nmodbus/downloads/list
Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Assembly?
Ich suche so eine Art StarterKit.

Welcher Hardwares eignen sich für 5 bis 10 Eingänge, 5 bis 10 Ausgänge?
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Michael.Uray (13 Dezember 2011)

Als IO System könntest du den X20BC0087 + Zubehör (Rückwandmodul, IO Module...) verwenden, falls das nicht zu "Overkill" für deine Anwendung ist. Die Hardware wird sich etwa um die € 300,- bewegen.
Zum Konfigurieren der IOs gibt es den Field Bus Designer.
Hier ist noch das X20 Anwenderhandbuch zu finden.
Das c# Assembly kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## CSharper (14 Dezember 2011)

*Ansprechen von Hardware mit .NET Treiber*

Hallo Thomas,
als Hardware würde sich ein  ILB ETH 24 DI16 DIO16-2TX von Phoenix Contact eignen.
Für diese Baugruppe gibt es einen kostenlosen .NET Treiber "HFI" (dotnet_framework_20_hfi_v215.exe) der das .NET Framework 2.0 unterstützt.
Dieser Treiber hat die Möglichkeit, für jeden Ein- und Ausgang ein Objekt anzulegen.
 Ein Eingangsobjekt würde bei Änderung eines Eingangspegels der Baugruppe dann ein Event auslösen. 
Weitere Informationen findest Du bei www.phoenixcontact.com.

Übersicht zum Thema

Gruß
CSharper


----------



## CSharper (13 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
den HFI Treiber gibt es jetzt auch für Windows 7 und  .NET Framework 3.5.
Siehe: Produktneuheiten


----------



## stef_feu (24 Mai 2012)

ich habe den treiber bisher noch nicht gesehen!!


----------



## CSharper (24 Mai 2012)

*Download HFI Treiber*

Hallo,
den Treiber findet man auf der Homepage von Phoenix Contact www.phoenixcontact.de.
Dort unter Suche HFI eingeben, unter den Suchergebnissen bei der Anschaltbaugruppe 
IBS PCI SC/I-T - 2725260 auf den Link Downloads klicken.
Auf der neuen Seite, befindet sich der Treiber unter der Rubrik Software.
Um den Treiber Herunterzuladen, muss man sich vorher bei Phoenix Contact registrieren.
Die Registrierung ist kostenfrei.

Gruß
CSharper


----------



## stef_feu (24 Mai 2012)

warum taucht dieser nicht bei  IL ETH BK DI8 DO4 2TX-PAC

auf?


----------



## CSharper (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
vermutlich ist auf der Webseite ein Fehler, die Baugruppe wird jedenfalls unterstützt.

Gruß
CSharper


----------



## stef_feu (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo CSharper,

gibts irgendwo ein Beispielprogramm ohne die visuellen Controls?

Für eine Applikation ist das eher hinderlich.

Muss zugebeben, bin nicht unbedingt ein C# Crack 

danke für die hilfe


----------



## CSharper (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo stef_feu,
Du kannst die Beispielprogramme aus dem Startmenü nutzen, dort ist alles ohne Controls programmiert.

"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\...\Eigene Dateien\HFI 3.0\HFI_Demo_CS\HFI_Demo_CS.sln"

Viel Spaß
CSharper


----------

